# My Cwc Arrived This Morning And...



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

*CWC G10* Non-dated. Quartz. 0552/845-99 541537 62430 90 Battery hatch model. Tritium markers. Grey/non-reflective case. New genuine NATO black strap.

You know the feeling. Postman calls... brown package and you know what's inside...

Well it's here. a '90 (Gulf War Issue) vintage, off the Bay. Rather not say how much I paid, but I believe it's a fair price. I didn't want a new one. Older is more charming.

Couple of things...

The second hand doesn't quite land on the markers... More like between them. Keeping spot on time in all other respects, so far. I wondered if the face might be slightly turned, after a repair or something? Could it have been a second in it's time? Can this happen? Has anyone else ever encountered or heard of this?

Lume isn't up to much, but it reacts with light from my large magnifier light or strong sunlight and then gives off some good glow, which eventually fades over about 1/2 hour or so. Does Tritium behave like this? I thought it did not require charging. Could the age of the watch be the factor?

The seller performed excellently on depatch time and communication. This is the first time I've seen a G10 'in the metal' but it feels right. Robust, solid. The dial is so clean and precise, I have no reason to suspect it isn't genuine.

Don't get me wrong, I have no intention of complaining about the second hand and the lume. If its old, then I can accept these quirks as part of it's character and will look after and enjoy it as I would any other watch...

I was just interested to see what your comments might be on these two things. Even if it were a rebuild out of parts, I think that would make it more interesting, actually...

So what do you think?

V


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pictures my boy we want pictures


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Workin' on it Nurse... Will post soon.

V


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I know that the second hand not landing properly on the markers can wind a lot of people up. There have been a few debates here about that. If I remember rightly Griff feels quite strongly about the subject(I think it was a thread about a quartz Breitling/Omega but i'm not sure). I don't like it myself but it is easily fixed by a watchmaker if you can't put up with it.

Trit lume is nice. It will glow quite happily without being charged and should be visible right through the night but in my experience it is never quite as bright as luminova after a quick charge. That said Luminova glow will continue to degrade throughout the night whilst the tritium will level off and hold a constant glow.... just not a particularly bright one. There are pros and cons I suppose.

I understand that Tritium will glow due on it's own due to it's radioactive nature but I was never entirely sure how you could charge it using a light so that it glowed more brightly for a short period. I know it works but I don't know why. I remember reading about people who mentioned that it might use some sort of luminova binding agent to attach it to the dial and there were a few other things mentioned but i'm not really sure to be honest. Wouldn't mind knowing myself.

I keep meaning to get a G10. Let's see those pics


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks. Pictures not possible I'm afraid. I can't take one that isn't so blurred you might as well be looking at a Timex camper watch, for all the good it will do us.

The glow is just faintly percievable in the dark and does actually almost disappear altogether after a little while. Funny as this sounds, it actually makes it easier to see in pitch black than in the half light. Perhaps CWC aren't that hot on the Lume? So far the Superluminova on my Seiko Diver far outstrips the Tritium for night use (and lasts a lot longer) but then, it's new and there is rather a lot of it, on the Monster face, as we all know.

I have thought about having the second hand issue looked at by a watchmaker but I'm concerned that what I might have to spend might make buying a second hand bargain kind of pointless.

I'll enquire with a watchmaker, but I'm prepared to live with it, depending on what it costs.

But apart from it being a bit cheaper than a new one, I was also quite keen to get one from late '80/early '90 of actual issue than a modern 'Homage' by CWC. As I understand it, latest issue has a thinner case and no battery hatch.

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

You know, now I'm starting to have thoughts that eBay isn't quite the best place to pick up watches...

I've just checked with Silvermans and a gauranteed model, the non-dated quartz with battery hatch and Tritium would have cost Â£22 more. I'm in two minds now. I haven't left feedback for this item yet.

Anyone know how much Silvermans charge for P&P? Their website site is crap and clicking terms & conditions goes no-where.

V


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> I have thought about having the second hand issue looked at by a watchmaker but I'm concerned that what I might have to spend might make buying a second hand bargain kind of pointless.


Lots of watches have this problem - even new ones .....


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Robert said:


> Doctor Varney said:
> 
> 
> > I have thought about having the second hand issue looked at by a watchmaker but I'm concerned that what I might have to spend might make buying a second hand bargain kind of pointless.
> ...


That can't be right... What do people do about this?

V


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> I've just checked with Silvermans and a gauranteed model, the non-dated quartz with battery hatch and Tritium would have cost Â£22 more. I'm in two minds now. I haven't left feedback for this item yet.


Can you not get MOD surplus ones from Disposals for about Â£43?


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Robert said:


> Doctor Varney said:
> 
> 
> > I've just checked with Silvermans and a gauranteed model, the non-dated quartz with battery hatch and Tritium would have cost Â£22 more. I'm in two minds now. I haven't left feedback for this item yet.
> ...


I have no idea. I wouldn't know how or where.

V


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> *CWC G10* Non-dated. Quartz. 0552/*845*-99 541537 62430 90 Battery hatch model. Tritium markers. Grey/non-reflective case. New genuine NATO black strap.


Is that definitely 845?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ah yes, tritium.







If your watch has an original dial the tritium will be fading away. Tritium has a short half life, after 12 years or so it is half as bright as new (I think it's 12 yearsish). My 2006 CWC RN is not that bright until I am in a completely dark room and my eyes have adjusted. The tritium is mixed with a material that glows, the particles emmited by the tritium cause the glow. That is why exposure to sun or a bight light will do the same. That is one of the reasons otherwise functional watches are taken out of service. The second hand is only a big deal if it bothers you! People who like watches notice, many other people don't. There are some very expensive watches made that the manufacturer does not take the time and effort to align. An issued watch is not a new one, part of the charm.  Congatulations.

Later,

William

Just read the new posts. As a Post Script, new models from Silvermans do not have a serial number or issue date. Just to compare.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Robert said:


> Is that definitely 845?


Sorry, my mistake. 6645.

I have to say though, for a watch which is eighteen years old and possibly saw military service, it is in remarkably good condition. Certainly says a lot about the outstanding quality of these pieces.

You can see the dirt and the marks of wear, but the case is amazingly tough!

V


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> I've just checked with Silvermans and a gauranteed model, the non-dated quartz with battery hatch and Tritium would have cost Â£22 more.


I got a new one from Silvermans, mainly for the lume. The Tritium is pretty good when new but fades over time. A ten year old one will be pretty weak on the lume front. Even when new, they will charge up under a strong light. The beauty of the tritium is that it stays readable all night though.

Mine also hits the seconds markers spot on. But - yours is issued. My new one from Silvermans isn't. That makes a big deal to some people.

I just checked and I paid Â£79.99 for the watch with Â£3.00 P&P about a year ago.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This is a tough one, personally if you can live with the second hand then keep it as it is... however if you can't sending it to a watchmaker is just throwing money away IMO also you can't guarantee that they can solve the problem


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i've had one other quartz (the prs) besides the jsar, and that ever so slightly middes the markers.....cant say it bothered me much...after a couple of weeks it seems to have righted itself.......so given time theres a good chance that they will start to hit the markers again


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I always thought it was the luck of the draw :blink: if your second hand lined up exactly, with most quartz watches. Not something I have been to bothered about h34r:

If you like the watch (and most do with the G10) just enjoy your watch 

Mike


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, the seller was so fluid in his transaction, I left glowing feedback. I had to, really, out of fairness.

I've been wearing it for two days now. Already starting to get used to the second hand and just enjoying the watch. It marks time to the second, according to the atomic source, looks great and feels comfortable on the wrist. Hardly know its there, half the time.

Not the absolute cheapest I could have got one, but I do love the fact its nearing the 20 year mark and still going strong. It feels like mine now.

I'm at work tonight, so will post some cool pics when I have chance.

At least I didn't go for MWC!

V


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Doctor Varney said:


> Well, the seller was so fluid in his transaction, I left glowing feedback. I had to, really, out of fairness.
> 
> I've been wearing it for two days now. Already starting to get used to the second hand and just enjoying the watch. It marks time to the second, according to the atomic source, looks great and feels comfortable on the wrist. Hardly know its there, half the time.
> 
> ...


Well, enjoy your watch, soon it will be old enough to drink and vote!  There is always somebody, somewhere, who gets something better and cheaper than you do (at least that's how it works for me). Don't make the mistake I make and continue to look up items like what you just bought on Fleabay. You'll go crazy. :wallbash:

Later,

William


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Can you not get MOD surplus ones from Disposals for about Â£43?
> ...


Babcock Disposals used to sell them but they only have boats and chains now. I can't find another disposal company that sells watches anymore

If you fancy an 'issued' boat Babcock Disposals


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, Robert, I found them, eventually, on a search for 'disposables'. Thanks, very interesting store. I suppose it's possible there is more competition in the second hand watch market these days. Who knows if they migrated their time surplus to eBay...?

V


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I would go for an used Militaryvany day...just because of the history it might carry...other wise its just another pretender


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Prices on the G10 seem to be sliding up on eBay, too many people know about them, perhaps.

Mine is the best beater ever, and I do like the fact that it's an issue example. I could have bought a new one, but I liked the wabi on the older issued watch.

This one came from an ebay seller in Exmouth; she has them regularly.










I did have the older, thicker, ?pre 85? as well. But She Who Must Be Obeyed said it was nice. And that was it.... it's still on her wrist in the Canaries...


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Well, enjoy your watch, soon it will be old enough to drink and vote!  There is always somebody, somewhere, who gets something better and cheaper than you do (at least that's how it works for me). Don't make the mistake I make and continue to look up items like what you just bought on Fleabay. You'll go crazy. :wallbash:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I think that is good advice!

(I've taken it and I'm sticking to that thought) 

Cheers,

V


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi

How much should I expect to pay for an used G10 of reasonable quality


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I think about Â£50 quid is about reasonable. What do others think?

V


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Doctor Varney said:


> I think about Â£50 quid is about reasonable. What do others think?
> 
> V


That's should get you a good example :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d agree with that :wink2:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

chris l said:


> Prices on the G10 seem to be sliding up on eBay, too many people know about them, perhaps.
> 
> This one came from an ebay seller in Exmouth; she has them regularly.


Wonder if that has anything to do with the Royal Marine training base being a couple of miles up the road :lol:

Julian L


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ujjwaldey said:


> Hi
> 
> How much should I expect to pay for an used G10 of reasonable quality


Anchor Supplies in Nottingham Â£49.95 including postage.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Prices on the G10 seem to be sliding up on eBay, too many people know about them, perhaps.
> ...


That would explain it - the three I've had from her were RM marked .


----------

